# أحلى صور للعدرا أم النور



## minasaad201 (14 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2011)

سكرا للصور الرائعه جدا
العدرا تباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2011)

*تصميمات رووعه لام النور*

*تسلم ايديك مينا*​


----------



## minasaad201 (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااا يا النهيسى و مايكل


----------



## كرستينا كركر (16 أغسطس 2011)

*صور تحفه يامينا تسلم ايديك​​*


----------



## minasaad201 (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا يا كرستينا


----------



## king (19 أغسطس 2011)

صور جميلة اوى


----------



## minasaad201 (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يا كينج


----------



## Thunder Coptic (30 أغسطس 2011)

*صور رائعه 
تسلم ايدك*


----------



## minasaad201 (30 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا اوغسطينوس*​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (31 أغسطس 2011)

السيدة مريم العذراء - عذراء العذارى - أم الله - القديسة مريم - أم النور -  أم يسوع - أم الرب - أم البشرية - أمي و أمك و أم الجميع ...
كلها مفردات مترادفة تعبر عن الملكة عن أم الله عن التي أنجبت مخلصنا و فادينا المسيح له المجد ..
شفاعتك يا عدرا تكون معنا . آمين .
شكرااااااا جزيلاااا على الصور الرائعة للملكة أم ملك الملوك .
الرب يباركك ,, و العدرا تحميك .​


----------

